# Teachers ‘forced’ to do what parents neglect to do!



## Hemustincrease (May 3, 2014)

Just thought I would share this article and my own thoughts on it. The Daily Mail reports stories such as this rather frequently and ordinarily leans towards a conservative viewpoint, but when it comes to education they seem to lose their backbone (or demonstrate just how socialist, conservatives have become in the latter years). 

http://www.dailymail...hange-them.html

I read this article in the paper a day or so ago. It seems clear (to me at any rate) that there is a gaping hole in it’s conclusion. Yes, it is appalling that parents are basically dumping their children onto the state and expecting teachers to train them in things they should be doing themselves at home. It is tragic that so often, neither Mum’s or Dads are around sufficiently to get these basic training needs attended to. But.......there is so much more to this than parents needing a lecture from their child’s teacher. The problem goes so much deeper. So long as the state offers up the free slop of school, nursery ‘education’, after school clubs, funded childcare etc and not only offers up this free slop but seeks to render the uptake of it mandatory (always with the aim of getting the children as young as possible and keeping them as long as possible) they can hardly start complaining when parents don’t bother to parent their own children anymore. 

The results of a socialist educational program (experiment) are not something which has blindsided those who push for this type of agenda all the time. (Nor, are they in anyway concerned about children who are virtually entirely raised by the state.......this being their goal!) Yes, the ‘useful idiots’ (as Lenin called them........or was it Stalin?) who work for the state schools along with most of the parents who support it by supplying the guinea pigs are probably ignorant of the rather sinister agenda of state education, not (for the most part) considering anything broader than their own child’s education or their own job, but their ignorance (if they are ignorant.....some no doubt are not and fully support the socialist agenda) is not excusable or laudable and articles such as this one are almost laughable! 

If dead trees was the goal of a certain agenda and people working towards that goal all started complaining about the death of so many trees as if it was some kind of unplanned for event which needed to be fought against, we would be scratching our heads wondering at how so many people could be so ignorant of the very thing it is their daily work to achieve. Yet this is exactly what I see when I hear teachers complaining about the lack of basic parenting in articles such as these.


----------



## Jash Comstock (May 3, 2014)

It stems from a long history of folks being wired to think it's the state's job to take care of everything, and that personal responsibility is a thing of the past.


----------

